# Same Rider: Uber $0 Tip - Lyft $5 Tip



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Ok, picked up "Sam" Tue night through Uber request.
Good ride, friendly PAX, yadda yadda yadda.....
Say's he will tip and of course, ZILCH!

Picked up "Sam" again Thur night through a Lyft request.
Good ride, friendly PAX, yadda yadda yadda....
Not a word about any tip as he exits vehicle.
Check my earnings about an hour later,
BAM! $5 tip. 

*I'll leave this one for you guys to figure out!*


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Wowwwww. Do you know how to get in contact with him to ask?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Sounds like Sam suffers from split personality disorder.

Problem Solved.

The last time I got a 'Sam', it was a car full of stinky Indians....guess which one I got in regards to Tipping???


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Ok, picked up "Sam" Tue night through Uber request.
> Good ride, friendly PAX, yadda yadda yadda.....
> Say's he will tip and of course, ZILCH!
> 
> ...


He got you a second time around...sounds like a guilt t(r)ip he left you with...


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Hans GrUber said:


> Wowwwww. Do you know how to get in contact with him to ask?


No. Wouldnt ask anyways. Might piss him off? I'll just "go" with it!



Merc7186 said:


> Sounds like Sam suffers from split personality disorder.
> 
> Problem Solved.
> 
> The last time I got a 'Sam', it was a car full of stinky Indians....guess which one I got in regards to Tipping???


Could be. He used different names on each account.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Or, it's easy to tip on Lyft, less so on Uber because of how it is presented on screen?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Drivincrazy said:


> Or, it's easy to tip on Lyft, less so on Uber because of how it is presented on screen?


I find them to be pretty much identical. What differences are you seeing?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> Ok, picked up "Sam" Tue night through Uber request.
> Good ride, friendly PAX, yadda yadda yadda.....
> Say's he will tip and of course, ZILCH!
> 
> ...


After a while...

They ALL look like Sam...8>)

Rakos


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Drivincrazy said:


> Or, it's easy to tip on Lyft, less so on Uber because of how it is presented on screen?


Could be. Uber has always been "anti-tip"


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Could be. Uber has always been "anti-tip"


Wrong. Way Off Base.

...your tip is included in the fare. Would you like to add an 'additional' tip?

(Always watch the fine print)


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Ok, picked up "Sam" Tue night through Uber request.
> Good ride, friendly PAX, yadda yadda yadda.....
> Say's he will tip and of course, ZILCH!
> 
> ...


Could be a case of $5 tip and 3 stars on lyft.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

So what did you give him for his Uber rating? Just curious. I only drive for Uber, but am fascinated by the fact you picked up the same pax twice.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

June132017 said:


> So what did you give him for his Uber rating? Just curious. I only drive for Uber, but am fascinated by the fact you picked up the same pax twice.


What I always do, assume their truthful and issue 5 stars, especially to avoid any possibly retaliatory rating on their part!


----------

